# Jet boats oh my



## Jim (Feb 15, 2015)

Just returned from the Great American Outdoor show and I must say it was cool and odd to see most of the aluminum boats set up with jet motors. G3's, Express, Lowe's, RiverJets. It was awesome!


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 16, 2015)

When is yours being delivered Jim???


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 16, 2015)

Any pictures?


----------

